# High Country Club - Breckenridge "Lodge" Review



## travelguy (Jun 5, 2007)

*Warning! The High Country Club Breckenridge “Lodge” is so grand and the property is so sprawling and private that it may cause long periods of total relaxation, lethargy and a lack of desire to participate in the many Breckenridge winter and summer activities!  *

*Synopsis:*

The High Country Club Lodge is a spacious and majestic, yet comfortable and cozy property, located on five wooded acres on Breckenridge Mountain near Peak 10. Although set in an exclusive area of multi-million dollar homes, it is totally private—you cannot see or hear any of the neighboring homes. This property is nicknamed the “Lodge” because of its three-story mountain stone and wood construction, impressive western décor, wide open floor plan with vaulted ceilings and oversized windows that offer breathtaking views.

The 4,800 square foot home is large enough to accommodate even the largest family and group of friends! It features two master suites, two additional bedrooms, 4 ½ baths, a billiard room, office and two entertainment areas. The office and lower level entertainment rooms can be converted into bedrooms with large pull-out sofas, giving the Lodge six bedrooms. Complementing the Lodge experience is a twelve person hot tub and oversized grill on the large deck and a fire pit in the yard.

*Location:*

The Lodge is located in South Breckenridge, 10,000 feet above sea level, where the air is crisp and clear, within a five minute drive of the ski slopes and Victorian Breckenridge. The surrounding forest of tall stately trees is quiet and still, and shows signs of native wildlife such as large paw prints, hoof tracks and antler scratching among the conifers! 

*Décor:*

A striking wood and mountain stone interior gives the Lodge a warm and rustic feel. The décor exhibits a grand western ski-lodge theme with hints of cowboy life with rough hewn wood, mountain stone, Native American prints and leather beautifully integrated. Western accessories adorn walls throughout: vintage snow shoes, toboggans, ice skates, skis, sleds, horse shoes, saddles, cowboy boots and hats and pictures of famous American Indian chiefs. The main level has hardwood floors and heated floors throughout provide all rooms with even warmth.

*Main Level:*

A handsome ten foot tall door graces entry into a foyer surrounded by floor-to-ceiling windows, mountain slate tile flooring and a wagon wheel chandelier. There is a spacious coat closet and powder room.

The main level of the Lodge boasts 25’ vaulted ceilings with exposed wooden beams, effective lighting accents, and more floor-to-ceiling south-facing windows

Focal point of the Great Room is a floor-to-ceiling mountain stone gas fireplace with a massive wood mantle, all flooded with light from the tall windows. Two leather sofas with large pillows, stretched leather chairs and a large wood and iron coffee table are positioned on cow-hide rugs in front of the fireplace. Candles of various shapes and sizes are arranged on a five foot sofa table between the Great Room and Kitchen Area. There is a 40” LCD Flat screen TV, a DVD player and a Bose sound system on the fireplace mantel. Two glass doors on either side of the room lead out to a wrap-around deck.

Near the Great Room is a double-door entrance to the Master Bedroom Suite featuring its own vaulted ceiling and double wide windows The bedroom is furnished with a king size bed, end tables and lamps, a large dresser, TV and DVD player. Double French doors access an outside wrap-around deck and Jacuzzi.

The adjacent Master Bath, has a glass enclosed shower with tiled seat, a long vanity with double sinks and a large soaking tub with windows that overlook acres of tall timbers and the snow-capped Rockies,. There is also a very large walk-in closet.

The Dining Area, just off the Great Room, shares the vaulted ceilings and expansive windows. A massive ten person, rough hewn oak dining table with hi-back chairs on an American Indian print rug dominates the area.

The Kitchen Area is just beyond the Great Room and adjacent to the Dining Area. There is a wrap around counter with a multitude of rough hewn oak cabinets and drawers, and a large center island/dining counter. A large widow over the sink provides the cook with breath-taking views of the timbers while preparing vittles for the cowpokes. 

Saddle seat metal kitchen stools with cowboy and bronco metal cut-outs around the foot rests continue the Western theme. The Kitchen's ample furnishings include all appliances, wine refrigerator plus deluxe small appliances such as coffee maker, bagel toaster and blender. It is amply stocked with pot and pans, glasses, silverware, gourmet cooking utensils and everything you need to grill anything from fish and steaks to veggies. It is well stocked with spices, soaps, detergent, zip locks, fresh batteries and all types of sundries—even a “come and get it” metal triangle on the wall to round-up the posse!

A Kitchen Foyer (mud room) between the garage door and Kitchen Area contains a desk, abundant shelving, horseshoe coat racks and a multi-person bench to change those ski or cowboy boots.

A Laundry Room off the Kitchen area has a full-size washer and dryer, large counter and board for ironing.

*Upper Level:*

An open stairway leads to a landing which overlooks the Great Room and Dining Areas. Large double doors off this landing lead to the Office containing a large, rough hewn wooden desk and chair positioned against a side wall with a large skylight overhead. There is also a sofa, end tables, coffee table and a large, walk-in closet. The sofa opens to a Queen bed for a fifth bedroom. 

The large upper level Master Suite bedroom has a king size bed and full bath with high vaulted ceilings. There are oak nightstands with saddles carved into them, cowboy statue lamps, large dresser and closet, and a TV & DVD entertainment center.

*Lower Level:*

The Lodge lower level might be considered the kid’s domain with billiard room, game/TV room and two fun bedrooms.

The Billiard Room pool table beckons with all accessories and overhead lights. The room is very comfortable for those long billiard tournaments with oversized leather chairs, end tables, a large equipment cabinet and oversized windows. There is a wall-mounted TV and DVD player for watching while your opponent runs the table.

The Game Room has large, south-facing windows and a glass door that opens out to the yard. It is furnished with a large, round stretched-leather game table and matching chairs—everything your need for Crazy-8s to no-limit poker. There are plenty of board games in a large storage table and an entertainment cabinet with a TV and Xbox. A comfy sofa converts to a queen size pullout bed making this the sixth bedroom.

The lower level bunkhouse consists of two Bedrooms, each of which has two twin beds, large dressers, large closets and its own full bath. All bedrooms have American Indian “dreamcatchers” to insure that all Lodge guests have sweet mountain dreams as replays of Warren Miller films go dancing through their heads.

This level has tons of storage closets that allow you to store your luggage out of sight and pretend that the Lodge really is your home for the week.

*Amenities:*

Both the Lodge Great Room and main level Master Suite open to a large south-facing Wrap-Around Deck. A 12-person hot tub located on a corner of the deck remains heated at all times in case a deck party breaks out! The deck’s oversize grill and six person wrought iron table and chairs assure tasty vittles in the great outdoors! There is plenty of firewood for all your campfire needs.

Parking space is plenteous with a two-car attached garage plus additional parking space for six cars

The Lodge has humidifier controls throughout as well as wireless-G internet and a 4-port wired hub. HBO is available on the TVs and there are several new DVDs and Xbox games. Like all High Country Club properties, the Lodge is very kid friendly provided with a Pack n’ Play, a high chair, and a gate installed at the stairway. Sleds are provided for all the kids (1 to 100!). 

A car (SUV recommended) is needed for a stay at the Lodge. You give up ski-in, ski-out access to get the removed, serene beauty of the Lodge property. There is a free shuttle to the Breckenridge ski slopes but it is a LONG walk from the “Lodge”. A better option is to drive 5 minutes to the Breckenridge “Station” and new Gondola. The gondola goes to the base area at peak 8 (lifts there access Peaks 7 & 9) or the shuttle busses go to all base areas. Another option is to park at the nearby Gold Rush lot (free) and get the shuttle bus. The Summit Stage leaves from Breckenridge Station in town center and goes to Copper Mountain, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin, Frisco, Dillon and Silverthorne (no cost).

As usual, the High Country Club concierge provided exceptional service. Upon request, they FedEx’d the property information and keys to the resort where we were staying the week prior to our week at the Lodge. They also responded to my late evening e-mail regarding a TV issue by having their local property supervisor resolve the problem by the next morning. They are pleasant people who obviously take pride in the service they provide!

Disability Access - The garage entrance to the kitchen foyer (mud room) has a two-inch step. Once inside, all main-floor areas are level

*Insider Tips:*

First things first … Breckenridge is Starbucks challenged. There is only one freestanding Starbucks on main street in Breckenridge. Additional Starbucks are found in Frisco and in the City Market in Frisco (man cannot live on Red Bull alone!). And if you head over to Keystone, the last Starbucks before the mountain is located in the City Market plaza in Dillon.

Breckenridge discount lift tickets are almost non-existent these days. Try multi-day discounted lift tickets at www.snow.com (especially the perfect 10 ticket for stays of more than a week). The Shell station in Frisco is reported to have Copper Mountain 2-for-1 lift ticket coupons with gas purchase (check with them first).

The best restaurant in Breckenridge is … THE GRILL ON THE HIGH COUNTRY CLUB LODGE DECK!! Maybe the lush surroundings just makes the food taste better! Actually my two favorite Asian restaurants are Taipei Tokyo and Mountain Flying Fish. These two made the cut because we can’t make sushi on the grill on the lodge deck

Exercising at 9,600 feet above sea level can be interesting. If you’re up for the challenge, the Breckenridge Rec Center is one of the best all-purpose fitness centers that I’ve seen. This is an all-season facility that features cardio, weights, classes, basketball courts, a climbing wall, tennis courts, an indoor running track, and much more. Cost is a very low $10/day.

Downtown Breckenridge is a five minute drive from the Lodge. Over the years it has become a pleasant Victorian mix of ski, chachki and tourist shops amid a variety of restaurants. Frisco, the little town just off the Breckenridge exit of I-70, has a cute Main Street that is worth a walk and lunch at one of several bistros. The Silverthorne/Dillon area (next exit East on I-70) has a great selection of the more traditional chain stores and restaurants as well as an Outlet Mall. The Safeway in Frisco is worth the drive from Breckenridge but the City Market in Breck will do for those post-après-ski food stops.

*Rating:*

*This is one of High Country Clubs flagship locations and is outstanding in every way. The only amenity missing is the ability to ski-in/ski-out but this is more than offset by the stunning property and majestic grounds. I believe it would be impossible to have both proximity to the slopes and the great mountain experience that this property provides. Rating = 10 (more if possible)!  *


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 5, 2007)

What if you don't ski and hate winter?  

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 6, 2007)

Doug - That was one of the BEST reviews I have ever read....HCC should hire you to write ad copy on all their properties.

Brian - I have visited Breck in the Summer and it is a BLAST! For a guy who hates Winter, why do you live in Toronto?...move to Florida with all the fellow Canuks!


----------



## travelguy (Jun 6, 2007)

*High Country Club "No-Ski" & "Always Summer" Properties*



pwrshift said:


> What if you don't ski and hate winter?
> 
> Brian



Go to one of fourteen High Country Club properties where you can't ski and it's always summer instead!

Some Examples:

Cabo San Lucas

Playa Del Carmen

Punta Mita

Turks & Caicos

Waikoloa

Wailea


----------



## travelguy (Jun 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Doug - That was one of the BEST reviews I have ever read....



Thanks!  I had plenty of time to write this after wrapping my leg around a tree during a tree run.  I finally found time to get it posted.  Note that Sherpa also picked up the review and posted it on SherpaReport.com.



> HCC should hire you to write ad copy on all their properties.



Maybe you could make a call to them on my behalf!?  

Getting paid to play!  If only life were that simple!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> ...Brian - I have visited Breck in the Summer and it is a BLAST! For a guy who hates Winter, why do you live in Toronto?...move to Florida with all the fellow Canuks!


 
Bill ... I generally go to FL for 5 weeks in a row every year winter ... and looking to increase that to 10 weeks.  Love Fort Lauderdale on the beach as I've been going there in winter for more than 30 years.  So my plan is to continue to escape a good part of the Canadian winter but to retain Canada's universal healthcare program ... which unfortunately becomes more important as we age.  

I've looked at condo-hotels in Fort Lauderdale but $1600 a sq ft for 600 sq ft turned me off... as well as the fact I couldn't find anyone to show me the actual payback returns on the hotel renting your suite for you - or the resale prices if you want out.  The guys at Condo-Hotel site told me to do so was illegal with SEC rules.  

DC might be an alternate consideration, but it bothers me that all the apparent buyers here on TUG are so sold on the idea that they may have lost their objectivity, just like a timeshare salesman ... but, still, why in the world would a single guy like me want a 4 bdrm house regardless of where it was located or how nice it was?  

Not sure of all the details, but apparently the US govt takes a big bite out of a Canadian (or his estate) selling US real estate worth more than $100,000 ... and so does the Canadian govt.  One of my writers is looking into this now for me.  So any US RE purchase probably has to be with slush money.  

I am a prospective buyer and just looking at alternatives.  In addition, one of my publishing companies is launching a Canadian high-net-worth magazine this September and looking for 'lifestyle' subjects for editorial coverage.  

Brian


----------



## Bourne (Jun 7, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> ...but it bothers me that all the apparent buyers here on TUG are so sold on the idea that they may have lost their objectivity, just like a timeshare salesman ...



 

You want objectivity. 

I am quoting a post that I made back in Jan. 


> After doing my due diligence, I am in the process of signing up as an affiliate member.
> 
> Here is the reason why we are buying a HCC membership.
> 
> ...



I own/ed a HGVC Orlando unit that I bought from the developer back in 2000 . , a HGVC Scotland & and FS Aviara that I picked up on the resale market ( waiting 6-9 months for the right deal ).

Lets summarize. 

Six months after buying HCC...

On the buy side, I have to wait 6-9 months to get the right deal for my second and third timeshare. Then I book 9-15 months in advance to get a decent shot at getting a reservation. For the first one, I get taken to the cleaners similar to thousands who still buy from a developer. 

On the sell side, I had to scrape the barrel for four months to find a decent buyer for my two resale timshares. For the HGVC Orlando, the best I can have is 12K i.e. 40% loss. Sell it to a broker on the spot and I get 9.5K for it. 

With HCC, I did my due diligence and bought a membership similar to buying from a developer. I was not sitting in a room going over numbers having 1 hr to decide. After signing the NDA, HCC handed over the paperwork and effectively gave me an open ended timeline to decide between PE and HCC. I was officially given a trial access to test run the reservation system and check potential avaialbility. 

On the reservation side, it was a breeze. I got the Cabo & Aspen holiday week that I wanted.  Couple of clicks and you are done. No requests, waiting lists, etc. 

Should I choose to leave HCC, I walk away with 80% in a short period of time. Not like 50-60% that I am looking at right now with HGVC. Heck, it is not even $6K. Between a referral bonus and prorated dues offer, I am break even before even using one. 

I had some great trades using my timeshares. With a toddler in place and more financial independence than six years back, I do not have the time or the patience to make timesharing work. Except for FSA, nothing makes the cut now.(Westin Kierland, Hawaii Hiltons included)

DCs give me the flexibility, ease of use and quality that I now demand. It is a risk worth taking. If it works out, great. If not, it's only 24K.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 7, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> DC might be an alternate consideration, but it bothers me that all the apparent buyers here on TUG are so sold on the idea that they may have lost their objectivity, just like a timeshare salesman ... but, still, why in the world would a single guy like me want a 4 bdrm house regardless of where it was located or how nice it was?



I have been 100% objective on DC's....and I have concluded that they are the real deal and offers a superior experience to just about any TS.

Brian - because you are single, a DC is NOT designed for you....TS are much better suited for your needs.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 7, 2007)

*DO the DUE!*



pwrshift said:


> DC might be an alternate consideration, but it bothers me that all the apparent buyers here on TUG are so sold on the idea that they may have lost their objectivity, just like a timeshare salesman ...



I respectfully disagree with your generalization that the DC members on TUG have lost their objectivity.  We ARE sold on the DC concept (High Country Club in my case) because of something I like to call.... DUE DILIGENCE!  As I continue to read some of the uninformed posts about DCs and HCC on other threads, I wonder if due diligence is a lost art?

In addition, I'd be very careful who you're calling out and comparing to a "timeshare salesman".  That’s a pretty low blow!

I'm a business owner, commercial real estate developer and equities investor, all of which require a high degree of suspicion, paranoia, analysis skill and guts.  I've used these personality flaws to do my DUE DILIGENCE of High Country Club prior to making a commitment to membership.  

1.	I spent many hours researching the Destination Club business model with Helium Report, Sherpa Report, Robb Report, WSJ and many other web articles.

2.	I contacted four DCs and discussed my travel wants, needs and desires with salespeople.

3.	I reviewed the initial membership information from the DCs.

4.	I signed NDAs for two DCs and received detailed financial information and business plans.

5.	I discussed the financial and business information with the CFO of HCC several times for a total of several hours.  He answered every question that I raised to my satisfaction.

6.	I created my own HCC spreadsheet projections, using my commercial property purchase evaluation worksheets and business cash flow models, to compare to the HCC projections sent to me.

7.	I talked to other HCC members.

8.	I had more discussions with the CFO of HCC.


Only then, after all that due diligence, was I able to make an informed decision that High Country Membership was right for me.

I’m used to doing deep analysis on complex commercial property investment which is why I over-analyzed DCs and HCC in particular. I was concerned by the issues raised by others on this forum and needed to run the numbers to see if HCCs biz plan made sense.  One of the biggest differences that I’ve found between the DCs and timeshares is the ability to get detailed financial information.  I don’t own any timeshares that would give me the type of information that I received from the DCs, even as a deeded timeshare owner.

All of my research led me to determine that I am comfortable with High Country Club and its business plan, risk/reward ratio, management, capitalization, investor control, policies, future growth, exit plans, properties, locations and amenities.

I don’t say all of this to encourage observers to consider High Country Club membership just because of my due diligence.  I would like everyone to do their own due diligence instead of relying on some of the misinformation posted by the anti-DC crowd on this forum.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 7, 2007)

I did not say that they have lost their objectivity. Read my post again. I suggested buyers *'may'* have lost the objectivity because a lot of what I've read is as positive as you'd get from a salesman's pitch. 

I'm a long time Tugger interested in exploring new avenues of vacations ... and I'm not part of an *'anti DC crowd'* as you defensively call it. Surely you would allow anyone to ask questions about something new and/or different from what we are used to. At the same time I don't want to be influenced by someone so committed to justifying what they have spent their money on that they can't see both sides of the fence.

My legit question is that I like what I see, but not the restrictions of one week at a time; having to stay in a 4 bdrm place when 1 bdrm would be all I need; and concern over the guarantees these no-name companies want us to believe. Money is not a problem with me, but I don't want to blow it on a company that may file chapter 11 tomorrow. 

If you're happy I'm happy for you, but please allow other Tuggers to express their concerns and/or opinions on this open board that has made TUG the valuable resource that it has been for a great many years.

Brian




travelguy said:


> I respectfully disagree with your generalization that the DC members on TUG have lost their objectivity. .


----------



## Bourne (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally do not think using the term 'anti DC crowd' is being used in a definsive way. 

There a gazzilion ways of saying this and I will try it one more time. Buying a DC at this point is a RISK. It is a lesser risk than what it was two years back. It is more riskier to buy it now than two years from now when the industry in it's infancy grows up or blows apart.

If you are do not like staying in a 4 bdrm place when 1 bdrm would be all that you need, concerned over guarantees on deposit and potential filing of chapter 13, now is NOT the right time to buy a DC even if it works for you.  IMHO, based on your comments, the concern for risk is greater. 

Some of us who bought into a DC saw *both sides of the fence* and are comfortable with it. It is like buying an IPO of GOOG. The company did not have a proven track record and may have filed bankruptcy. Those who bought in at $80 *believed* in the company's business model and took a risk. Could they have lost all their money. Losts of IPO's do. But when you strike gold, you strike gold. It's the nature of risk taking. Not everyone is cut out for it or can stomach it.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 8, 2007)

Bourne said:


> Some of us who bought into a DC saw *both sides of the fence* and are comfortable with it. It is like buying an IPO of GOOG. The company did not have a proven track record and may have filed bankruptcy. Those who bought in at $80 *believed* in the company's business model and took a risk. Could they have lost all their money. Losts of IPO's do. But when you strike gold, you strike gold. It's the nature of risk taking. Not everyone is cut out for it or can stomach it.



Google is now over $500 per share!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 8, 2007)

Now you are comparing investing in a DC to buying Google?  That's a bit of a reach, isn't it?  Did you really feel GOOG was a risk at $80 a few days after opening the IPO -- much to the chagrin (at the time) of my investment managers I directed them to buy 1000 shares.  My reasoning at the time was that I personally used Google about 20 times a day, and didn't know anyone else who wasn't doing the same.  I got spooked when it got to $425 and cashed in - I still sleep at night even tho Jim Cramer is calling for GOOG to hit $900+.

There is no real magic to making good investment decisions in the stock market at least.  Just look around at what's new that everyone is buying or using - not just 5000 elite - and you'll see winning investments.  The IPOD was obvious from day 1.  Blackberry (Canadian!) was another one.  Amazon - still going strong.  Ebay in early days.  There are many examples.  When Slingbox has an IPO I'll be in line!

I'm one of those who bought direct from Marriott to play with the Marriott Rewards benefit.  But, for every dollar I put into buying my 6 Marriott timeshares I hedged my bet by buying equivalent amounts of MAR stock.  My last timeshare purchase was 2002 as was my last $20,000 purchase of MAR.  I have a ton of stock now and it's worth a ton more than my timeshares -- but I sleep at night.  

You confused this 'DC novice' when you said _'Buying a DC at this point is a RISK'_ as I wasn't aware you 'owned' anything when you gave them your money.  Nor was I aware you could buy into DC companies on the stock market and share in that growth from both ends as I was able to do with Marriott years ago.  This might put a different spin on it for me.  

However, I am now forming the opinion it's just too early for DC - way too early - and the industry needs Four Seasons, Ritz Carlton, and St. Regis to rescue it ... and the others will drop off like we saw in the timeshare industry.  But one more T&C and DC prospects will run for the hills.

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 8, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Did you really feel GOOG was a risk at $80 a few days after opening the IPO -- much to the chagrin (at the time) of my investment managers I directed them to buy 1000 shares.  My reasoning at the time was that I personally used Google about 20 times a day, and didn't know anyone else who wasn't doing the same.  I got spooked when it got to $425 and cashed in



That's a $325,000 profit....perhaps you should consider Exclusive Resorts!


----------



## travelguy (Jun 8, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I did not say that they have lost their objectivity. Read my post again. I suggested buyers *'may'* have lost the objectivity because a lot of what I've read is as positive as you'd get from a salesman's pitch.
> 
> I'm a long time Tugger interested in exploring new avenues of vacations ... and I'm not part of an *'anti DC crowd'* as you defensively call it. Surely you would allow anyone to ask questions about something new and/or different from what we are used to. At the same time I don't want to be influenced by someone so committed to justifying what they have spent their money on that they can't see both sides of the fence.
> 
> ...



Brian,

No need to be so defensive about my post!  When you use terms like "_so sold on the idea_" it infers that we are so euphoric and giddy about our DC purchases that we are blind to the risk/reward aspects of this purchase. 

Note that several DC owners have already given you reasons *NOT *to buy into a DC:

1. Steamboat Bill - "_Being a single guy, a DC is *NOT *designed for you_"

2. Bourne – “_If you are do not like staying in a 4 bdrm place when 1 bdrm would be all that you need, concerned over guarantees on deposit and potential filing of chapter 13, now is *NOT* the right time to buy a DC even if it works for you.  IMHO, based on your comments, the concern for risk is greater_."

I don't know how these DC owners can be more objective than to give you reasons why *NOT *to buy a DC.

In my post I even say "_I don’t say all of this to encourage observers to consider High Country Club membership just because of my due diligence_.”  I would prefer that everyone interested in a DC purchase make there own informed decision based upon the facts, not on our recommendations or how satisfied we are with our purchase decision. 

At the end of my post I say "_I would like everyone to do their own due diligence instead of relying on some of the misinformation posted by the anti-DC crowd on this forum_."  I am encouraging YOU and other Tuggers to continue to ask questions on this forum and review information available outside of this forum.  I simply want observers to be aware that there are some ill-informed posters who continually post theories about the DC biz plan that are (IMHO) beyond factual probability.

Finally, I believe I speak for many of the DC owners on this board when I say that we are “pro-DC” at this time due to our extensive research and initial experiences with our DC.  You can also rest assured that, as true Tuggers, we will raise alarms and become very vocal should we have issue with our DC purchase.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 8, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> You confused this 'DC novice' when you said _'Buying a DC at this point is a RISK'_ as I wasn't aware you 'owned' anything when you gave them your money.  Nor was I aware you could buy into DC companies on the stock market and share in that growth from both ends as I was able to do with Marriott years ago.  This might put a different spin on it for me.



Speaking only with experience of High Country Club, you can have the best of both worlds as both a member and investor of HCC.  Although most HCC investors are not members, some members have become investors of the HCC PPM and enjoy both the use of the properties and the financial returns of equity ownership AND operating profits.  (For the record, I am not an investor due to my other investment activities).  I find this a compelling investment alternative to the DC w/ equity ownership platform.


----------

